# Calor Gas 907



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Going away for 6 weeks touring Belgium France Switzerland and Italy.
Got 2 full 6kg propane bottles, a gas BBq with its own canisters. 
Can I buy (not exchange ) a 907 in Auchan in France if needed? I have an adaptor for it that fits in place of the propane.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots a 907 Sys..??

Most French gas suppliers will sell you a new bottle for €1 and the price of the gas.

Last 907 I saw was a Peugeot.

Ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Wots a 907 Sys..??
> 
> Most French gas suppliers will sell you a new bottle for €1 and the price of the gas.
> 
> ...


The 907 Ray is a small blue calor gas bottle> The connector is a normal screw thread but very fine. They are about a foot high and 10 inches diameter. You can get shorter ones, I think they are only about 4-6 inches high.
I have seen them in Auchan's.

Bob


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

sysinfo said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wots a 907 Sys..??
> ...


Hi - just a small point - a 907 I believe refers to a 'Camping Gaz' bottle, NOT Calor Gas.

http://www.campingaz.com/p-23776-r-907.aspx


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Camping Gaz 907 is the largest Gaz you can buy, My generator will not run on Camping gaz but is OK on all other gases so beware if you use it for multithings


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor 907*

Hi

I have a question too.

I am using 2 x 13kg Calor cylinders. If we were to run out of gas overseas, can I buy a Camping Gaz 907 and simply use my existing pipework to connect or do I need extra bits and pieces?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

mikebeaches said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Deslixic I fink. That's what I meant. Question, can you buy them outright in France?

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Calor 907*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question too.
> 
> ...


I made mine Rus. Took an existing pigtail, cut the bottle end off and fitted the Gaz bottle adaptor to it. Do not use an adaptor with the regulator, just a normal screw in with a tap. You can find the bits you need at a good caravan? motorhome shop.

Bob


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Going away for 6 weeks touring Belgium France Switzerland and Italy.
> Got 2 full 6kg propane bottles, a gas BBq with its own canisters.
> Can I buy (not exchange ) a 907 in Auchan in France if needed? I have an adapter for it that fits in place of the propane.


Hi 
I don't know about Auchan but it is possible to exchange, I have done it several times but for the life of me cannot remember the store. All I did was to take the empty bottle to the store customer services and asked if they do exchange, they took the bottle off me gave me a ticket/voucher thingy and went got what else we wanted and the new bottle then went through checkout and gave them the thingy.

Russell,
You can purchase a bottle last time I saw one it was about 47 euro [but the exchange was 17 euro] you will also need a regulator or pigtail which are available.

Ron

The 907's are a lot cheaper to exchange in Spain last time cost me 6 euro's probably a little more now though.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Camping Gaz bottles are filled with butane, whereas Calor are fiiled with propane, hence the different colour of the bottle. I believe that the regulators for each are different in both the fitting and the supplied pressure. For those reasons, I do not think that they are interchangeable, although I may be wrong....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

sysinfo said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > sysinfo said:
> ...


I would say YES Bob.
As you say they are on the supermarket shelves and have seen them in peoples trolleys.

Ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hymervanman said:


> Camping Gaz bottles are filled with butane, whereas Calor are fiiled with propane, hence the different colour of the bottle. I believe that the regulators for each are different in both the fitting and the supplied pressure. For those reasons, I do not think that they are interchangeable, although I may be wrong....


I hope you are wrong as I can and have used both types in my MH.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Calor 907*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question too.
> 
> ...


Why not just buy a French 13kg. bottle for €1 plus the gas. A regulator off the shelf and carry on.

Ray.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This thread here might help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105107-.html

It explains the regulator issue and that you may not need a different one for propane and butane if your motorhome is new with a modern type regulator.

If you want to exchange your empty Camping Gaz bottle in France for a full one you should ask for a "recharge".

Make sure you are clear about your requirements; otherwise you will be charged the full non exchange price.

Most InterMarche shops in France sell "recharge" Camping Gaz 907 bottles.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Ray

Is any additional paper work needed or is it a straight forward task. We have not run out of gas, but are away another ten weeks, so looking at options just in case.

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Russell.
I did fill in a form and gave my address. But I could have given any address. Paid with a UK CC and off I went.

Keep someones calling card and hand it over.

Ray.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Camping Gaz is fine for accessories, lamps or BBQs, but it is a very expensive way to run a 'van. It is possible to use just about any European gas bottle with pipes/adaptors made by Gaslow. Suggest you have a look on the internet.
If you can run on butane the lightweight plastic 'Calypso' bottle is currently good value and available at most supermarket garages. Also I've noticed that Auchan are doing an own brand which has a low deposit _consigne_ and low price. Personally when in France I use Total 13kg as they are available all over. 
If you wish to know more be quick, we have a shuttle booked for Wednesday!

NB I have no professional qualifications for gas, but I have been caravanning for 40 years.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Russell
Do not just buy the bits and cut hose the advice given is dangerous. The adaptor and pigtail to connect camping gaz to 30mbar bulkhead regulator is available at all good dealers. Do not cut hose this is at bottle pressure and the ends are swaged on The hose is tested at manufacture.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

> The 907's are a lot cheaper to exchange in Spain last time cost me 6 euro's probably a little more now though.


The refill 907 (2.8kg) is now 13€ in Spain about the same as a 12.5kg CEPSA which is now 14€ so it makes it quite an expensive option.

The 907 bottle was 40€ to buy at the Ferreteria (Iron mongers) in Spain. They are available in Supermarkets as well. We got an empty CEPSA bottle from a junk shop for 20€


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

907's are readilly available in all the major chains (Leclerc, Auchan, Carrafour, etc).
Procedure is to hand in the empty at the customer service where you will get a voucher, at the checkout hand up the voucher with the full Gaz. This eliminated the need to keep the empty with you as you shop and ensures you are only charged the refill cost.

If you don't have an empty just pick up a full one from the shelf and you will be charged the cast of the Gaz and bottle.

Bon voyage


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*l.p.g*

hi sysinfo if you have a outside b.b.q outlet you can take the applicable gas bottle and regulator with you for the country you are visiting . we have 2 gaslow bottles as well and go away for 2 months at a time and never run out .jud


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Calor 907*



sysinfo said:


> I made mine Rus. Took an existing pigtail, cut the bottle end off and fitted the Gaz bottle adaptor to it. Do not use an adaptor with the regulator, just a normal screw in with a tap. You can find the bits you need at a good caravan? motorhome shop.
> 
> Bob


*This is dangerous advice as it reads.

The pipe that connects directly to the cylinder is at full cylinder pressure and so has swaged connectors and has to be pressure tested at a high pressure you cannot and should not alter them in any way.*

Low pressure hoses ie after a regulator and running at about 30mBar could be modified by a user but even this is not to be recommended unless you are experienced (or a gas safe fitter).


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

From the title on in this thread there was so much muddled thinking wrong information and poor to dangerous advice all mixed up.

For the record Calor is a brand, they supply Propane and Butane
Campingaz is a brand. in UK their bottes are filled with butane from Calor gas depots.
907 is a Campingaz size of refillable cylinder. Some of Campingaz non-refillables contain butane propane mix

Propane cylinders are Red, Butane cylinders are Blue (generally)

When posts like this pop up one of the first things to do is check that no one has already given the correct advice. I was remiss in this case first of all Saxonman in this thread and second Ray Hook in the member's guides, the latter is a comprensive guide to many gas questions:

Members guide


----------

